# SRAM rear shifter - Force vs. Rival



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anybody know what differences there are for the SRAM Force vs. the SRAM Rival rear (right) shifter?

I was run off the shoulder by a car yesterday. Bike and body ok, but the right brake lever took some impact, breaking the inside pivot point on the plastic shifter hood. Was able to slip the lever back in place and finish the ride, but the brake is a little sloppy.

The cost of the Force shifter as a whole unit is ridiculous and the SRAM parts catalog doesn't show just the plastic cap (under the hood) as a replaceable part. http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/x2NzQmGwGm40Rv3YjxAhcJfGrXrQRHz8fabeJ7xN8ek/mtime:1334764730/sites/default/files/techdocs/2012_sram_extdt_wheel_hub_spc_rev_c_0.pdf

It doesn't look like there's much difference between the Force and Rival shifters. Was thinking I could swap the brake lever and shift paddles over to a Force unit. Does anybody know if the shifter mechanisms are the same for the Force vs. Rival? Thanks!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

There is zero difference between function and feel between the shifters ... The Force may be a bit more durable with it's internals, but I'm guessing not much.

The biggest difference is likely weight, which is only a few grams.

Personally ... I'd just buy a Rival shifter and call it good.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SRAM has this thing called a website, and oddly enough it explains the differences between component levels. 
functionally they're exactly the same. the material the shift paddle is made with is the ONLY difference.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> SRAM has this thing called a website, and oddly enough it explains the differences between component levels.
> functionally they're exactly the same. the material the shift paddle is made with is the ONLY difference.


Exactly. I've seen this before.
Buy a shifter off the bay or whatever, 'won't shift, for parts'.
a guy a few weeks back list step boys to swap the guts.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> SRAM has this thing called a website, and oddly enough it explains the differences between component levels.


Yes, I've been know to use these things called websites. Perhaps your fingers type faster than actually reading my post to see that I referenced the SRAM parts catalog, found on SRAM's website.


cxwrench said:


> functionally they're exactly the same. the material the shift paddle is made with is the ONLY difference.


Functionally the Shimano 105 10-speed group is exactly the same.

What I was asking was if anybody actually *KNEW* of any differences, since SRAM lists different part numbers for the Force vs. Rival as complete shifters, and does not list part numbers for the shifter bodies which do not appear to be considered as 'replaceable' parts. My intent (and hope) was to buy the cheaper Rival shifter, and swap in the brake lever and paddle from my Force shifter so they would match cosmetically. One difference I believe may be present is that the Force brake levers are adjustable for reach, but I am not sure if this is so, since it is a feature to which I have never availed myself.

Forgive me for replying to your snide reply with similar character. I know you CXW to be an intelligent (and often helpful) fellow, but it's late and I am tired. Regards.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

like i said, they're functionally the same because the internals are the same. you should easily be able to do the swap you're talking about. there are a couple of small (tiny) clips but just be careful and do the work over a big towel or inside a large tupperware so you don't lose anything.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> like i said, they're functionally the same because the internals are the same. you should easily be able to do the swap you're talking about. there are a couple of small (tiny) clips but just be careful and do the work over a big towel or inside a large tupperware so you don't lose anything.


Thank you.

I imagine the weight difference between the two (302 vs 320 gms) results from the magnesium shift lever and a few titanium bits.

Too bad I can't just buy the [email protected] plastic housing!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

SRAM has done crash replacement / repair work for me in the past when I worked through my LBS. It could be worth looking into in your case.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Cyclo-phile said:


> SRAM has done crash replacement / repair work for me in the past when I worked through my LBS. It could be worth looking into in your case.


Thanks. In fact, I just called my shop and they said the same thing. Beats buying a new $250+ shifter.

It may also kill my motivation for going to a SRAM 22 setup instead!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

AJ88V said:


> Thanks. In fact, I just called my shop and they said the same thing. Beats buying a new $250+ shifter.
> 
> *It may also kill my motivation for going to a SRAM 22 setup instead!*


*
*
Why not? SRAM 22 is a simple upgrade.................

New shifters............
New brake calipers
New cassette
New chain
New RD
New rear wheel........

And let's not forget having to now count to 11 vs 10.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> [/B]
> Why not? SRAM 22 is a simple upgrade.................
> 
> New shifters............
> ...


I was thinking it might only be 
New *rear *shifter (which is the one I need to repair or replace)
New brake caliper only if going hydraulic (and then only front -frame has internally routed cables)
New cassette
New chain
New freehub (although the wheel might need to be redished)
New chainwheels
New Yaw front derailleur

Might not be as bad as you think. And I could be one speed faster! (just like how the knobs on my guitar amp go to 11)

Hopefully my shifter can be repaired or replaced inexpensively, saving me from the agony of decision!


----------

